# how much is the cost of driving the motorway????



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello all ,  

Can some one tell ,e what is the cost of travel in motorhome , from luzern , in switz, to lake maggiorie . 7 metres long and gross weight , 4600kg. i mean on the the italien system i hear so much about (meaning costly ?) :? 

denton.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Denton,

You need to be more specific about your route and destination at the lake. Since the northern end is in Switzerland you can get to Lake Maggiore using your Swiss vignette equivalent without going on an Italian Toll Road.

Tolls in Italy seem much cheaper than France for example.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

You can find Italian toll costs here

http://www.autostrade.it/en/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im pretty sure there will be no Italian Tolls Denton as Switzerland only ends half way down the lake!  

The Gothard Tunnel is free but of course you will need the Vignette for Switzerland and being over 3.5 ton (we are under so its straight forward) you need a different kind but I dont think its expensive.

Lovely choices by the way. Luzern is superb as is Maggiore. Great little farm site at Weggis on Luzern and the Sosta at Cannobio on Maggiore is fab. Just down the road from Maggiore there is a free Sosta at Sacre Monte on Lake Orta which is IMO the lovliest of the Italian lakes.

Sorry I know you didnt ask for advice on places but I cant help myself.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*Thanks for all !*

Barry !!, no prob,s .

All, is good i say , No matter what is said unless it,s neg!.
Have to say was undecided about where to in italy as the main destination in now a bit short on time , so i chose this destination, maggiorie , Because the input was realy good . Checked it out a bit on the net , some good sights . And was looking to find nice spots free of charge , We all do don,t we :lol: , the other question being , did not say which way !!, north or other , kemp ,! Have not looked at route only lake maggiorie as the destination , But i would like input on a good route for us , And scenic to say the least , never ever traveled this far , So far. A first for us so any suggestions , Do not intend to travel any further than this, This year , But some great place,s or place . we are still in switz at mo ! being into luzern a couple of times as we love it . but we will be travelling on from zurich. barryd has given a little input for us , this being sosta at cannobio . Thanks barryd, Got a gps for this place , as we have been useing gps most of time , For stellaplatze ect,
plenty of sun to go , seeing as leaving home , because weather , The heat now is over the top back home we are told and read . we crossed over on ferry from germany to Konstanz was 18 euros 2+dog and camper , cheap i thought . was told here in switz , next year the vignet will cost 100 pound , that is a swiss responce over here and up to date , so watch out .

take care , 
denton!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its an easy route from Luzern to Maggiore Denton. Try to avoid busy times at the tunnel though as it can get conjested. Longest we were stuck was about 40 min though. You can go over the top but we havent yet.

You will struggle on Maggiore for free stopovers though. All the Italian Lakes charge for everything. The sosta is €12 I think but as I said the two at Orta are free. Its a bit of climb to the second one and some narrow roads but the view from beyond the Sosta at the chapel are superb.

Cannobio
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2991

Lake Orta
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4986

Lake Orta 2
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4260


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thank you barry !!*

Thank you barry great one !! 

 will be away soon and thanks again , information invaluble , will update the adventure , hope it,s good :lol:

but thank you all ,

denton,,,


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Watch out for the big brown bear, horny bAstards they are


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

chiefwigwam said:


> Watch out for the big brown bear, horny ******** they are


Do us all a favour Chief, and unplug your computer before you hit the bottle.

Your infantile posts are becoming a pain in the backside.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Just been into Switzerland earlier this month. Our van is 3800kg and we'd to pay for a permit (no vignette) at the border - 10 days for about £17.00 - so not bad, I thought. Very helpful customs officer on Chamonix-Martigny route - helped form-filling.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanks again guys !!*

 have been told that as you travel in italy once over the boarer you have pay every for every so often as the kms go on . can any one add anything to this , ??. :idea:

did not get off today as tunnel was filled to brim , so attempt again tomorrow , for def!, ¨

denton.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: thanks again guys !!*



merctoby said:


> have been told that as you travel in italy once over the boarer you have pay every for every so often as the kms go on . can any one add anything to this , ??. :idea:
> 
> did not get off today as tunnel was filled to brim , so attempt again tomorrow , for def!, ¨
> 
> denton.


You will only pick up tolls on some of the Motorways Denton and you dont have to use them. You wont come across any until you get well south of Maggiore towards Milan and even then you dont have to use them but the motorways in Northern Italy can sometimes be useful as it can take a lot longer on the normal roads and the motorway tolls are a bit cheaper than France for example.


----------

